# Proud Mama!



## mroclo (Jun 24, 2016)

We've had Sidney for 18 days now, he was semi pee-pad trained by this breeder. From the start we began taking him outside and always say the word "outside". Our usual routine to go out is, every time we get him from his crate, about every hour and a half (watching him closely) while he is playing, about 30 minutes after he eats and right before bedtime. He definitely knows the word now, but I was beginning to wonder if he could actually find his own way when he had to go. Yesterday I got my answer...as we were sitting on the floor playing he took off for the steps and stopped...looked up the steps and then back at me...then, to my delight, up the steps he went to the door. I followed him and said the word "outside" and let him out...he pooped!!!! How exciting!! He did it all by himself!!! Our hard work is paying off and he is getting it! Such a smart boy! 

Thanks for letting me brag a little.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing it right! Smart little one


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to SM and so glad that your little one is getting the hang of being potty trained outdoors. We love pictures and perhaps you might share with us how old he is as well.


----------



## mroclo (Jun 24, 2016)

_Thanks!_

_He is 18 weeks old and 2 and 3/4 pounds._


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello welcome to the forum Glad to hear that you did great Congrats.


----------

